# Boxer engine smoke



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, Bit of a strange one & would like some thoughts?
Boxer 1.9tdi, stuck in heavy queuing traffic for about 2 hours, max speed of probably 5 - 10mph, then parked up for 3 days. Started fine & drove out at about 10mph for 10 minutes or so, when I accelerated away from junction I got loads of white/bluish smoke from exhaust & smell of engine oil. Cleared after about 30 seconds & then drove 50 miles home with no problems at all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like either a build up of smoke due to standing, or perhaps a slight turbo oil leak, could be it's been like that for ages and circumstances have made it more noticeable.

Or it could be catastrophic and we're all going to die.

Hope it's nothing major/expensive


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Unless you get this happening again I would not worry too much, it is more than likely to be because of the build up from the slow moving stage.
It might also be due to lack of servicing, but only you can answer that.

cabby


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

could be a number of things but none of them to worry about if it goes away and you are not using a lot more oil.
Most likely is that it is oil getting down past the valve guides/seals. This happens when there is a bit of wear in that area and the induction vacuum sucks the oil down on prolonged tickover.


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks :thumbright: 

Been serviced regularly & no problems before, seems fine now, think it must have been down to the long period crawling along, pretty sure it was only when the turbo first kicked in.


----------

